# How to solve a 2x2 - KewbzUK Tutorial (Voted A++)



## Luke Terzich (Jul 11, 2017)

At KewbzUK we have helped over 20,000 people solve their 2x2 Rubik's Cube using a completely unique tutorial written by us!

Enjoy!

https://www.kewbz.co.uk/blogs/solutions/37620929-2x2-rubiks-cube-solution


----------



## EntireTV (Jul 11, 2017)

Nice tutorial but I'm curious; who voted this A++?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 11, 2017)

^Same tho lol


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys! It was actually just feedback we have had haha but nether the less! 

It's had some very good feedback on the polls we run on the page. I'm glad the post if helping others solve their 2x2! Makes it all worth while!

And thank you for the kind words


----------



## carl888 (Jul 15, 2017)

Place your 2x2 Rubik's Cube on a table with the blue side facing up.
Turn your cube over so that the blue side is now on the bottom.

*would this method still work if I skip step 1 *


----------



## SenorJuan (Jul 15, 2017)

Congratulations on the success. I like the mixed colour/grey-scale puzzle...'photoshop' , not actual grey stickers, I presume.
A minor English error I spotted:
*"Do you have a 2x2 sat at home in your drawer or loft unsolved"*

I always preferred the simpler solution to first-layer case 3,4 [the same...?]
F L D2 L' F' or F' R' D2 R F 
they're a bit more beginner-friendly.


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 15, 2017)

carl888 said:


> Place your 2x2 Rubik's Cube on a table with the blue side facing up.
> Turn your cube over so that the blue side is now on the bottom.
> 
> *would this method still work if I skip step 1 *


Unfortunately, this is the most crucial step in solving ANY 2x2 Rubik's Cube puzzle  
Haha, Thank you for the laugh


----------



## Luke Terzich (Jul 15, 2017)

SenorJuan said:


> Congratulations on the success. I like the mixed colour/grey-scale puzzle...'photoshop' , not actual grey stickers, I presume.
> A minor English error I spotted:
> *"Do you have a 2x2 sat at home in your drawer or loft unsolved"*
> 
> ...


Thank you Very much  Honestly, we are so glad we are helping others solve the mystery that is "The Cube" and the feedback we get from emails and polls etc just makes us want to make more tutorials and guides and help more people... Thats what it is all about, helping others.

I will get the writing team to have a look at that as well, thank you very much for pointing it out 

Happy 'Kewb'ing, friend.


----------

